# Where the best place to buy accessories?



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:thinking:Looking for one of these! where is best place to buy accessoriers....do we have a sponsor that handles this? They are called Arctic cat touring windshield...and this is the specs.....
Convenient quick-release feature 
Durable, injection-molded HDPE 
Dust-management system 
2-piece windshield; windshield can be removed and dashboard can still be used 
Built-in beverage holder, flashlight holder with flashlight 
Dashboard includes: 
Dual mirrors 
Surface for mounting GPS or cell phone


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure on that...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

AC stuff? MudTech Inc!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

WE don't deal OEM parts but, a good place to deal with Country Cat. www.countrycat.net


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

MTImodquad said:


> WE don't deal OEM parts but, a good place to deal with Country Cat. www.countrycat.net


What he said... ^^^


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

RV sports in thief river falls, mn will have it. google it i believe they have a web site or at least find a number to call.


----------



## lwheath (Mar 12, 2011)

Cojack if you still lookin for the windshield it can be found at Vip-Air located in canada i just got one and it is awesome http://atvwindshields.com/atv-produ...ele=338&nAnnee=2007&nCouleur=11&nProduit=1517


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Country Cat FTW. and you are pretty close to them too!


----------

